# Hello



## MJR (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello
New here, just wanted to say hi.. so that I may be able to access the other parts of the forum lol..
So hi..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, your user account should be activated shortly.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So, you've been a lurker and now you can't stand not offering U R POV. Welcome. Happened to a lot of us...


----------

